# Air Compressor for Cleaning?



## Patrick (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I run a small business and my partner has to clean 10-20 equipments per day for us to re-sell all clean and tidy and have been wondering for a while if using an air compressor to clean would be a good idea.

The type of equipment is electronic but it would only be used to clean the surfaces of such things like a Boss DS-1 distortion effect pedal and Roland vs-2400 recording studio:

A couple of links to pictures of the equipment:

VINTAGE BOSS DS-1 DISTORTION PEDAL BLACK JAPAN 1986 | eBay

ROLAND VS-2400 CD DIGITAL MULTI TRACK RECORDING STUDIO & VS8F-2 2000 2480 | eBay

At the moment we are using polish but as you can imagine is a pain when trying to get into tight areas where a cloth doesn't reach. So my questions is does anyone have any sort of advise at to what I should be looking for which would be powerful enough to take dirt off but not strip the surfaces (both plastic and metal) and it would have to be an electric air compressor as it is indoors.

Any help would be greatly appreciated and would save us hours every weeks!

Kind Regards Patrick


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

I would suggest a can of compressed air from a hobby shop for your application. Impurities and too much pressure could do more harm than good.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 30, 2012)

Compressed air cans is quite an expensive solution. I've been told compressed air with a water filter is a good option but wouldn't know what sort of pressure it would been to be. I've tried an 8 bar compressor but this isnt powerful enough.

Any suggestions?


----------



## eurekapsycrille (Jan 31, 2013)

Air compressor can be a good idea in cleaning those gadgets. Or you can simply use a vacuum cleaner in order to suck dust that are stuck within the small parts of those gadgets.


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

I suggest vacuum machine for cleaning.
Product (VINTAGE BOSS DS-1 DISTORTION PEDAL BLACK JAPAN) needs to laminate.if you laminates it then it is more safe for cleaning.After few months change it's laminate cover.


----------

